# what does BA in the box score mean?



## afobisme

what statistic does it represent/ i've always wondered..


----------



## ChrisRichards

BA is blocks against - the number of times that player's shot was blocked


----------



## Piolo_Pascual

it means blocks against - the number of times that player's shot was blocked.


----------



## afobisme

ah nice, thanks.


----------



## E.H. Munro

afobisme said:


> what statistic does it represent/ i've always wondered..


It stands for "BadAss Points", awarded for striking manly poses after doing something on the court.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

ehmunro said:


> It stands for "BadAss Points", awarded for striking manly poses after doing something on the court.


like this elephant?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual

ehmunro said:


> It stands for "BadAss Points", awarded for striking manly poses after doing something on the court.


:admin:


----------

